# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ظاهرة احتقار أهل الحديث لأهل الفقه والعكس

## أبو القاسم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله القائل"لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم" والصلاة والسلام على النبي الذي قال"نضر الله امرأ سمع منا حديثا فبلغه إلى من لم يسمعه"
وعلى آله المحدثين والفقهاء والمجاهدين كأبي هريرة وابن مسعود وخالد بن الوليد
---
حين تسأل بعض طلبة العلم عما تغيّاه من تكريس نفسه لعلم الحديث يأتيك الجواب:بأن معرفة آثار الرسول وتمييز صحيحها من سقيمها هو الذي يصنع العالم الحق المتمكن
المؤهل للتحدث بلسان الشرع ويظن أن التبحر في المنطق الفقهي يأتي ولابد بالتبعية
وإذا سألت الدارج على درب الفقه -بمعناه لاصطلاحي-قال بعضهم :بأن حقيقة العلم الفهم عن الله ورسوله وليس عمل نسخ حديثية متحركة وأما الحكم عليها صحة وضعفا فقد دونت وما بنا حاجة لهدر الأوقات فيما كُفينا مؤنته
فتلمح نبرة ازدراء خفية ,أو ظاهرة ,يحط فيها كل ذي فن على الآخر ولهؤلاء أقول بكلمة مقتضبة :
-أبو حنيفة الإمام ,الناس عيال عليه في الفقه كما قال الشافعي ,وله من الاستنباطات البديعة والأقيسة الفذة ما يعد مدرسة يتخرج عليها من أراد ان يكون منظوما في سلك "الذين يستنبطونه" لكنه لم يبلغ في علم الحديث هذه الرتبة المنيفة فلم يسلبه هذا درجة الإمامة بل أفادت الأمة منه ومازالت تنهل من معين تراثه
-وعلي بن المديني كان رأسا في الحديث والرجال والعلل ,بيد أنه لم يصل في الفقه مقاما يوازي مشاهير الفقهاء الكبار ,فكان مع ذلك عالما تشد إليه الرحال وعن مثله تخرج مثل البخاري وبه وأضرابه حفظ الله لنا صحيح كلام النبي صلى الله وسلم

فالحق ان الأمة ليست بأحوج لأحدهما من الآخر
فربما هدي مصطفى الزرقا إلى تأصيلات فقهية تعزب عن الألباني وكذلك العكس فربما أفاض الزرقا في استخراج حكم فقهي من حديث وقد غاب عنه أنه معلول
فالجهة منفكة , وثم من يجمع بين الأمرين هو نادر
ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

أحسنتم...

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

قد قيل زمانا الفقهاء أطباء والمحدثون صيادلة ويندر أن نجد طبيبا صيدليا فكذلك الفقيه المحدث خاصة اليوم.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

لفتة مباركة من رجل مبارك .
شكر الله لك يا أبا القاسم، ونحن إلى كثير من هذا التأصيل بحاجة .

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي أبا عبد الرحمن الأمين وفقك الله


أخي الحبيب أبا الوليد:رفع الله قدرك

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

# حرّره الإشراف #
# اخي الكريم: هناك مجلس للشكاوى ان كانت لك شكوى #

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

وقلَّ من رُزِق الحظوة في الأمرين معًا من المتقدمين والمتأخرين!
ومن المحدثين الفقهاء، البارعين في كليهما براعة الناهض العارف الناقد: أحمد وابن راهويه والقاسم بن سلام وجميع متقدمة أهل الظاهر، كداود وابنه وابن المغلس ومن بعدهم.
والأثرم والطحاوي وابن خزيمة والصِّبْغي وابن زياد النيسابوري وابن حبان وابن المنذر والطبري وإسماعيل القاضي والبيهقي وغيرهم.
ومن المتأخرين: ابن تيمية وابن دقيق العيد وابن رجب والعلائي والعراقي وابن حجر وغيرهم.
وكذا: ابن الوزير اليماني والصنعاني والشوكاني وطائفة غيرهم.
ومن المعاصرين: الكوثري والمعلمي وأحمد شاكر والألباني وغيرهم.
ومرادي بالجمع بين الأمرين: هو الحِذْق فيهما مع طول الباع.
وأما تعريف الفقه على الحقيقة: فهو معرفة نصوص الكتاب والسنة وطرق الاستنباط مع الدراية بمذاهب الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة المسلمين واختلافهم ووفاقهم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا
وهذا موضوع له صله:
 هل يلزم الفقيه أن يكون محدثاً، و لا يلزم المحدث أن يكون فقيهاً.

----------


## طالبة فقه

ان من اقوى ماتكون دراسه الفقه اذا درس معه علم الحديث ولكن نحن في دراستنا نركز على الفقه والمذاهب فاذا رسخ ذلك في اذهاننا حينئذ ننتقل الى علم الحديث ويرتبط مادرس بعلم الفقه مع علم الحديث من خلال مافهم من فقه
وذلك مادأب عليه الفقهاء في تعليم العامه من طلاب العلم.
ليس هناك أي تعارض بين الفقه والحديث.
فقط مع دراسة فقه الطهارة، الطالب يحفظ أحاديث الطهارة ويعرض المذهب على الأحاديث.

فمثلا إذا بدأت في كتاب ابن قدامة بقوله:
خلق الماء طهوراً، يطهر من الأحداث والنجاسات، ولا تحصل الطهارة بمائع غيره

فأحفظ حديث:
"إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء".

فإذا قال ابن قدامة:
فإذا بلغ الماء قلتين أو كان جارياً لم ينجسه شئ، إلا ما غير لونه أو طعمه أو ريحه، وما سوى ذلك ينجس بمخالطة النجاسة

أحفظ حديث:
"إذا كان الماء قلتين لم يحمل الخبث".

وهكذا.فكل منهم مرتبط بالاخر

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## راجية عفو الله

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وللفائدة 
قال الامام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
قال سبحانه : { وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ } ( فأخبر أن كل واحدة من الأمتين تجحد كل ما الأخرى عليه .
وأنت تجد كثيرا من المتفقهة ، إذا رأى المتصوفة والمتعبدة لا يراهم شيئا ولا يعدهم إلا جهالا ضلالا ، ولا يعتقد في طريقهم من العلم والهدى شيئا ، وترى كثيرا من المتصوفة ، والمتفقرة لا يرى الشريعة والعلم شيئا ، بل يرى أن المتمسك بها منقطعا عن الله وأنه ليس عند أهلها مما ينفع عند الله شيئا 
وإنما الصواب ) : أن ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة من هذا وهذا حق ، وما خالف الكتاب والسنة من هذا وهذا : باطل .

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

محب للقهوة ليس بالضرورة مكره للشاهي

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا الكلام مبني على سؤال آخر :
وهو مصدر تعلم العلم الشرعي، هل تكفي كتب الفقه عن كتب الحديث (كالكتب الستة) ، أم تكفي دراسة الكتب الستة عن كتب الفروع (التي تشرح المتون) أو (المؤلفة استقلالا) ؟
هذه المسألة مهمة؛ لأن غالب المنتسبين للفقه منذ أن وُجدت مدرسة أهل الرأي في العراق وغيره [وانظر فيس آخر المشاركة كلام شيخ الإسلام] انقسموا إلى فئتين :
1) أناس أخذوا كتب الحديث المسندة ودرسوها .
2) أناس أخذو كتب الفقه (باختلاف أنواعها ومذاهبها) ودرسوها .
ثم يتأهل المتعلم - بعد سنوات من الدراسة - إلى مقام الإفتاء أو القضاء أو التعليم - ، فيبدأ بتقرير ما تعلمه .. وهكذا ..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن خلال تأملٍ في طريقة دراسة الفقه أقول ما يلي :
= إن دراسة الكتب الحديثية المصنفة على أبواب الفقه مهمة جدًّا وفيها فوائد :
1) أن مصنفيها من الفقهاء .
2) إحياء تعظيم سنن النبي (الصريحة أو المستنبطة) في نفس المتعلم .
3) تعلم فقه المحدثين ومذاهب الصحابة والتابعين، لاسيما إن علمنا إجماعهم على شيء .
4) التقلل من التكلف في المسائل كما نراه في عدد الأقوال والمذاهب الفقهية .
5) معرفة طبقات أئمة الإسلام من الصحابة والتابعين فمن بعدهم .
= ودراسة كتب الفروع المتمذهبة فيه فائدة :
1) أن أئمة هذه المذاهب من الفقهاء الذين تتلمذوا على علوم الصحابة والتابعين - وهذا متفق عليه بين الطائفتين - .
2) أنهم رزقوا جودة في الفهم وورعًا وخوفًا من الله بما لا يمر مثله على المسلمين - إلا قليلا - وأمة الإسلام فيها خيرٌ كثير .
وغير ما ذكرتُ من الفوائد .
وبالتالي ، فإن ترك دراسة كتب الحديث دراسة تفقه سيء جدًّا ويفوتُ كثيرًا من العلم .
ودراسة كتب الفروع مهمة لكن لا ترقى إلى أهمية كتب الحديث ، وهذا جربتُه في عشرات المسائل .
= ومما سبق تبدو مسألة مرتبطة بهذه ارتباطًا وثيقًا :
مسألة التزام الفقه عبر المذاهب الأربعة ، والتي زُعِم أن الإجماع وقع فيها :
فمن يدرس كتب الحديث ويمارس كلام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفهم اللسان العربي ، ويتأثر به ، ويدرك مناط الأحكام ودلالات الخطاب الشرعي ، وبالتالي تحرر لديه أدلة واستنباطات تخالف - أحيانًا - أقوال أئمة المذاهب .
ومن يدرس كتب الفقه المتمذهبة : يتعرف إلى طريق الأئمة الأربعة ويتعلم منهم ...
= ثم لا يغيب عنا جميعًا أن ثلاثة من الأئمة هم أقرب إلى الحديث وحمْله من الفقه فقط ، وهم (مالك بن أنس ، ومحمد بن إدريس ، وأحمد بن حنبل) وروايتهم مبثوثة في كتب الحديث .
= واقرأ كلام شيخ الإسلام هذا :
{ وهذا كما يوجد في كثير من خطاب بعض أتباع الكوفيين وفي تصانيفهم إذا احتج عليهم محتج بمن قتله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أمر بقتله ؛ كقتله اليهودي الذي رض رأس الجارية وكإهداره لدم السابة التي سبته وكانت معاهدة وكأمره بقتل اللوطي ونحو ذلك . قالوا : هذا يعمله سياسة فيقال . لهم : هذه السياسة : إن قلتم هي مشروعة لنا فهي حق ؛ وهي سياسة شرعية وإن قلتم : ليست مشروعة لنا فهذه مخالفة للسنة . ثم قول القائل بعد هذا سياسة : إما أن يريد أن الناس يساسون بشريعة الإسلام أم هذه السياسة من غير شريعة الإسلام . فإن قيل بالأول فذلك من الدين وإن قيل بالثاني فهو الخطأ . ولكن منشأ هذا الخطأ أن مذهب الكوفيين فيه تقصير عن معرفة سياسة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسياسة خلفائه الراشدين . وقد ثبت في الصحيح عنه أنه قال : { إن بني إسرائيل كانت تسوسهم الأنبياء كلما مات نبي قام نبي . وإنه لا نبي بعدي وسيكون خلفاء يكثرون ؛ قالوا : فما تأمرنا ؟ قال : أوفوا بيعة الأول فالأول وأعطوهم حقهم ؛ فإن الله سائلهم عما استرعاهم } فلما صارت الخلافة في ولد العباس واحتاجوا إلى سياسة الناس وتقلد لهم القضاء من تقلده من فقهاء العراق ولم يكن ما معهم من العلم كافيا في السياسة العادلة : احتاجوا حينئذ إلى وضع ولاية المظالم وجعلوا ولاية حرب غير ولاية شرع وتعاظم الأمر في كثير من أمصار المسلمين حتى صار يقال : الشرع والسياسة وهذا يدعو خصمه إلى الشرع وهذا يدعو إلى السياسة سوغ حاكما أن يحكم بالشرع والآخر بالسياسة . والسبب في ذلك أن الذين انتسبوا إلى الشرع قصروا في معرفة السنة فصارت أمور كثيرة إذا حكموا ضيعوا الحقوق وعطلوا الحدود حتى تسفك الدماء وتؤخذ الأموال وتستباح المحرمات ؟ والذين انتسبوا إلى السياسة صاروا يسوسون بنوع من الرأي من غير اعتصام بالكتاب والسنة وخيرهم الذي يحكم بلا هوى وتحرى العدل وكثير منهم يحكمون بالهوى ويحابون القوي ومن يرشوهم ونحو ذلك . وكذلك كانت الأمصار التي ظهر فيها مذهب أهل المدينة يكون فيها من الحكم بالعدل ما ليس في غيرها من جعل صاحب الحرب متبعا لصاحب الكتاب ما لا يكون في الأمصار التي ظهر فيها مذهب أهل العراق ومن اتبعهم حيث يكون في هذه والي الحرب غير متبع لصاحب العلم وقد قال الله تعالى في كتابه : { لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم } الآية فقوام الدين بكتاب يهدي وسيف ينصر { وكفى بربك هاديا ونصيرا } .
ودين الإسلام : أن يكون السيف تابعا للكتاب . فإذا ظهر العلم بالكتاب والسنة وكان السيف تابعا لذلك كان أمر الإسلام قائما وأهل المدينة أولى الأمصار بمثل ذلك . أما على عهد الخلفاء الراشدين فكان الأمر كذلك وأما بعدهم فهم في ذلك أرجح من غيرهم . وأما إذا كان العلم بالكتاب فيه تقصير وكان السيف تارة يوافق الكتاب وتارة يخالفه : كان دين من هو كذلك بحسب ذلك ...} مجموع الفتاوى [20 /391 - 393] هذا ما أشرتُ إليه من قبل ، أثر في مسيرة الفقه الإسلامي ، والله المستعان ..

أرجوا من أخي أبي القاسم وبقية الإخوة تأمل هذا الكلام وإفادتي بما لديهم ..

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

ويقول الشيخ حمد بن عبد الله الحمد - حفظه الله - في أول شرحه لزاد المستقنع :
{	وإن من الطرق التي يُتدارس بها الفقه أن يُتعلم من خلال أحد الكتب الفقهية المذهبية فإن ذلك من الطرق الصحيحة السليمة في تعلم الفقه ، وليس المقصود من ذلك أن يتلقى ما فيها من صواب وخطأ بل يتدارس ويتحاكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما وقع بين أهل العلم من الخلاف فإن ما يذكره صاحب المؤلف الذي نتدارسه أو غيره  من المؤلفين بالفقه ليس كله صواباً وليس كله مجمعاً عليه بل قد وقع الخلاف بين أهل العلم في مسائل كثيرة منه.
إلا أن هذه الطريقة في التدارس وهي التلقي عن بعض الكتب الفقهية المذهبية لها فوائد كثيرة ؛ فمن ذلك :
أولاً : أنه أسهل ترتيباً من التلقي عن طريق الكتب التي جمع فيها مؤلفوها الأحاديث النبوية المشتملة على المسائل الشرعية فإن هذا ولا شك أسهل ترتيباً وأوضح ، بل إن أصحاب الكتب المؤلفة الحديثية كصاحب بلوغ المرام ، والمنتقى من أخبار المصطفى وغير ذلك ألفوا كتبهم على ترتيب هذه الكتب الفقهية .
ثانياً : أنه أبعد عن تشتت ذهن الطالب فإنه من المعلوم أن الكتب التي جمعت الأحاديث النبوية في الأحكام ليست جامعة للأحكام كلها إذ الأحكام الشرعية مستفادة من الأحاديث النبوية ومن غيرها فإنها تستفاد من الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية والإجماع والقياس وأقوال الصحابة وغير ذلك من أصول الأدلة .
	وكتب الحديث الفقهية إنما تجمع الأحاديث التي قالها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسائل الأحكام التكليفية فلا شك أنه – حينئذ – يكون أبعد للتشتيت فإن الطالب عندما يقرأ الكتاب الفقهي يجد فيه جميع المسائل العلمية التي استفادها العلماء من القرآن والسنة والإجماع والقياس وغيرها من الأحكام الشرعية ، فيكون أبعد عن تشتيت ذهنه بأن تجمع له المسائل في الكتاب الذي يتدارسه.
ثالثًا : أن الفقهاء يذكرون في المتون الفقهية شروطاً و قيوداً و ضوابط بحيث يصح تصور المسألة و القاعدة أن  [الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره ].
	فإذن الدراسة من الكتب الفقهية ليست منكراً – كما ينكره بعض الناس – هذا أمر ليس بصحيح بل يعتبر ذلك من الطرق السليمة التي ما زال عليها أهل العلم ، فإن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وكذلك ابن القيم وغيرهم وغيرهم من أهل العلم قد تلقوا الفقه من مثل هذه الطريقة .
	لكنهم لم يكتفوا كما اكتفى كثير من الناس من المقلدين بما فيها وتلقوا العلم من هذه الكتب ثم اكتفوا بذلك ولم يحرروا ولم يبحثوا عن الحق ، فهذا ليس مشروعاً وهذا هو التقليد المذموم .
	لكن كون المسلم يتعلم فيها ويتفقه ثم يبحث عن الحق بدليله فإن هذا أمر سائغ جائز ما زال عليه أهل العلم .
	والذم إنما يقع في الصورة المتقدمة بأن يتلقى فيها العلم مجرداً عن دليله ، فيأخذ المسائل مقلداً لغيره من غير أن يبحث عن الحق بدليله بل لو عُرضَ له الحق بدليله أو هو قادر على أن يجد الحق بدليله لكنه يُعرِض عن ذلك ويكتفي بما تقدم .
	بخلاف العاجز عن البحث والنظر فإنه يجوز له التقليد ويسوغ فإن العامي الذي لا نظر له في المسائل العلمية يسوغ له أن يقلد أحداً من أهل العلم من غير أن يحدد ذلك بصاحب مذهب ولا غيره بل كل أهل العلم يقلدون كما قال تعالى : -((فاسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون))- } اهـ.

----------


## نومس القصيمي

أذكر رساله للشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي وفقه الله 
(تذكرة الحديثي والمتفقه)رساله جيده في هذا الباب أظنها موجوده على الشبكه

----------


## عالي السند

العنوان قاسي !! ليس هناك احتقار إن شاء الله ولكن وجهات نظر
لا يجب أن نرسخ في أذهان القراء بأن أهل الحديث! يحتقرون أهل الفقه
أو العكس كما تفضلت؟ وإن صدرت بعض العبارات من أحد العلماء
فلا تعدوا كونها عثرة لا يجب أن تعمم على (أهل الحديث) أو (أهل الفقه)
بل إنني أقول ليس هناك انفصام بينهم، كم فقيه محدث وكم من محدث فقيه.
أما من انقطع للرواية دون الدراية أو انقطع للتفقه دون العناية بالرواية
فهو قصور له ملابساته. وقد يكون لبعضهم العذر.

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

نعم أخي : العنوان قاسي ، ولكنه بقدر الواقع القاسي الذي نعيشه ، والله المستعان !

----------


## ابومهند العنزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> ومن المعاصرين: الكوثري


ليس من العلماء بارك الله فيك اخي ولا يصنف من ضمنهم

----------


## نومس القصيمي

بارك الله في أخي ابوالمهند ولاكرامة له  أيضا بل من الضُلًّال والمبتدعه

----------


## ابن الرومية

كل من ذكر أكل فقهه من حديثه او حديثه من فقهه..الا الامام مالك...كان جليلا في الفقه جليلا في الحديث

----------


## أبو صاعد المصري

> كل من ذكر أكل فقهه من حديثه او حديثه من فقهه..الا الامام مالك...كان جليلا في الفقه جليلا في الحديث


لو أن هذه العبارة قالها ابن الرومية الحقيقي - لأنه إمام في علم الرجال - لكان لها حظ من النظر ، و الذي يظهر أن مالكاً قد أكل فقهه حديثه على جلالته فيهما . و الله أعلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان الجويني

> وقلَّ من رُزِق الحظوة في الأمرين معًا من المتقدمين والمتأخرين!
> ومن المحدثين الفقهاء، البارعين في كليهما براعة الناهض العارف الناقد: أحمد وابن راهويه والقاسم بن سلام وجميع متقدمة أهل الظاهر، كداود وابنه وابن المغلس ومن بعدهم.


ماذا عن مالك و الشافعي؟؟

----------


## محمود أبو سالم

حقا هذا موضوع من أجمل ما رأيت وذلك لإنه يبين ويوضح حدود هذين العلمين:الحديث وعلومه والفقه وعلومه...وينبغي عند الحديث في هذا أول شئ أن يجرد الإنسان من إنتمائه العلمي لإي مجال وينحاز لإن يبين فوائد العلمين إذا كلا منهما في حاجه للآخر...فالمحدث وإن كان حقا هو مفتاح المسألة بكونه هو المؤشر بالصحة أو الضعف فالفقيه أيضا يستشار في المسألة إن صح فيها الحديث وذلك لإتساع أفق علمه الظني والرأي والتفكيري....
لكن حقيقة أقولها دون تعصب ولا انحياز أنه من فتح الله عليه العلم بالحديث حق العلم فسيجني ثمارا هائلة جدا بفضل الله تمكنه من الغوص في شتى العلوم....

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

الإمام الشافعي كان محدثا وكان فقية

----------

